# Paris build



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Looking at picking up a 2012 Di2 Paris frameset. Going to transfer my DA Di2 from the Madone to the Paris. Need a seatpost, handlebars and stem. Saddle is a Fizik Kurve Chameleon. 

What would you put on it?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

hamsey said:


> Looking at picking up a 2012 Di2 Paris frameset. Going to transfer my DA Di2 from the Madone to the Paris. Need a seatpost, handlebars and stem. Saddle is a Fizik Kurve Chameleon.
> 
> What would you put on it?


Most Talon integrated bars. Deda post. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lbattis (May 5, 2011)

with shimano, no deda ... for some reason i can only picture deda with campy. 
i'd say to head for 3t components ... and definitely match handlebar, stem and seatpost. none of this mix and match stuff.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

lbattis said:


> with shimano, no deda ... for some reason i can only picture deda with campy.
> i'd say to head for 3t components ....


Really? Why?


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I would like to keep it all matched. Those talon bars look sweet. Nervous about the stem and bar being one. As my fitness and core strength improved last year, I dropped the bars a couple of spacers and flipped the stem. I have room for more improvement and that is the plan for this year. Not sure if just dropping spacers will be enough, something I can talk to the fitter about.

Also, what do you think the ride characteristics would be like to my P6 Madone?


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what are your impressions of the Fizik Kurve, Hamsey?


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

My Paris is coming as the Chorus package, so I'm not getting any choice on individual parts. If I'd had a choice, I'd have asked for the Cinelli Neo Morphe handlebars. (Actually, I did ask and was told I wasn't getting a choice.) All the hand positions on that Cinelli looked really appealing.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

askmass said:


> Out of curiosity, what are your impressions of the Fizik Kurve, Hamsey?


I like it. Much better than the bontrager saddle that I had. I would start to get uncomfortable around 3 hours and would move around alot. With the kurve I hardly know it's there. Only thing I do not like is the hard plastic, digs into the fleshy part on the side of my legs. Just have to get use to it. On the positive, that hard plastic feels good on the glut knots I have.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

This is where I am at and would like to know you r thoughts. Paris Di2 frame white/red. Most seatpost with an FSA stem and k-force bars. Or should I go with a most stem also. Nothing ordered yet so I can make changes except for the bars. Went through a fitting and those are the ones that were recommended.


----------



## vegrider (Dec 20, 2012)

Hamsey - how's the Paris treating you? I'm considering a di2 model and love to get your feedback.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Love it! Solid bike. Got rid of the Kurve saddle because it split down the middle in the carbon weave. More nimble than the madone it replaced. Nice climbing bike, feel connected during descents. 

Did not get to ride it as much as I wanted due to a knee injury this season but am looking forward to next season. It is put away now for the season don't want it to get messed up with the crappy sand they put down on the roads.

Electronic shifting is a beautiful thing.

When I had the madone I felt like I had to baby it, not that I am rough but it just felt delicate with the Paris I do not have that feeling. I did get chain suck and took a chunk out of it near the bottom bracket. Brought it to a repair shop and during inspection found out that it was only in the resin and not the fabric. If this happened on the madone it probably would have been different.

Great bike, I do not think you would be disappointed.


----------

